# Well Dodgy!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DAN DARE & DIGBY POCKET WATCH. SERVICES GREAT BRITIAN

Firstly, the watch was actually made by UMF Ruhla & secondly I`ve no evidence that Services ever produced any Dan Dare or other similar picture dial watches for that matter


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> DAN DARE & DIGBY POCKET WATCH. SERVICES GREAT BRITIAN
> 
> Firstly, the watch was actually made by UMF Ruhla & secondly I`ve no evidence that Services ever produced any Dan Dare or other similar picture dial watches for that matter


Half Dan's head has been cut off! this is the work of the Mekon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I did consider letting the seller know about my concerns but seeing how he lists quite a few similar (possible dodgy) picture dial pocket watches I doubt he`d be interested


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting, so back then they imagined your average space traveler's outfit would include welder's gauntlets and brown leather boots.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I did consider letting the seller know about my concerns but seeing how he lists quite a few similar (possible dodgy) picture dial pocket watches I doubt he`d be interested


My thoughts exactly Mac, but - tutt, tutt,







have you not reported this to the bay? I'm sure they'll do something about it :lol:



Steve said:


> Interesting, so back then they imagined your average space traveler's outfit would include welder's gauntlets and brown leather boots.


Of course *WE* did, I read H.G. Wells and E.E. (Doc) Smith, and was convinced I could become a Second Stage Lensman! (still got Doc Smith in the bookcase, read them when I GET BORED ) :starwars: and the Lensma series was the pre force "force" h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve said:


> Interesting, so back then they imagined your average space traveler's outfit would include welder's gauntlets and brown leather boots.


Yep 










:astro: B)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Those look like Airwair combat soles. :cool2:

Later,

William

P.S. BTW... Dan Dare has a giant head, how tall was he supposed to be?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I did consider letting the seller know about my concerns but seeing how he lists quite a few similar (possible dodgy) picture dial pocket watches I doubt he`d be interested
> ...


Yeah right, they`ll be onto him like a cat going to the vet...



:lol:


----------



## tissotman (Nov 28, 2010)

looking at his other stuff for sale and what hes sold he does have a few genuine watches as well such as guiness toucan and ingersoll jeff arnold another eagle comic favorite probably just another collector who does not know that these character watches have been made up and thinks they are genuine i know smiths made a dan dare i have one but he has the moving arm and rocket ship they never made a normal one with just pictures of dan dare on yet ive seen hundreds of them at differant fairs etc so these are pretty common infact theres a dan dare travel clock also on ebay right now again to the best of my knowledge something that was never made heres the item number 230559569246


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe I could get some dials made up with me'sen and SWMBO in our dance gear and sell 'em - "Come Dancing" special limited edition - extremely rare - surely all you guys would buy one ? :lol:

(Don't call me Shirley  )

Mel and Ella's Dance Website


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

mel said:


> Maybe I could get some dials made up with me'sen and SWMBO in our dance gear and sell 'em - "Come Dancing" special limited edition - extremely rare - surely all you guys would buy one ? :lol:
> 
> (Don't call me Shirley  )
> 
> Mel and Ella's Dance Website


Nice site Mel. I'm going to start a campaign for you to be re-named 'Twinkletoes' from now on. 'Mel' just doesn't cut it for me anymore. :grin:


----------

